# Bear attack!



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

My chicken yard with 16 chickens, 2 ducks and 5 geese got attacked by a bear. I live in the mountains, so there are a lot of predators, but we have had them about one year and there has been no problem. We had to get my geese to my cousins and safety, but the chickens and ducks couldn't go, so their in the other electric fence. We now have 5 chickens, 2 ducks and 5 geese. I HATE THAT BEAR!


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I get the same problem with coyotes and the occasional bear. Sorry to hear about that. If I lived closer I'd take care of that bear for you if it happened again, but I don't live near mountains so I doubt I live near you. 

Good luck and I hope it doesn't happen again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you, Mighty!I checked the chickens and ducks first thing in the morning; their all ok but the geese are still at my cousins, and we have no were to put them


----------

